

Show HN: BulkResizePhotos.com – Resize photos in your web browser - jfoster
http://bulkresizephotos.com/

======
v_ignatyev
I've found my project source code. Can share it with you. It uses some non-
trivial scaling algorythm (can't remember the link to the original publication
about this resampling), which produces good quality. I've tried to port all
math to worker but haven't it done yet. If it can help, I could easily join
your project and share codebase. I've got some marketing ideas and I know
where to grab some traffic and how to set up monetization. If it's interested,
touch me via e-mail or in Skype: vladimir.ignatyev

------
jfoster
I started this project in December. Me and a few of my friends went on holiday
together. One of our friends took about 1000 photos with his DSLR, totalling
about 6 GB. Due to the size of the photos, he had difficulty sharing them with
us.

I know Adobe Lightroom can resize batches of photos, and there are a bunch of
free installable tools that can also do it, but I wanted to make something
that was extremely convenient. Short of building it into operating systems, I
couldn't think of anything easier than a webpage where you just drag in the
photos and click "Start."

------
IdeaSunday
Awesome! And it works for 1000 photos? How long did that take?

~~~
jfoster
Actually only got it into a decent enough state for that earlier today. Image
quality was previously suboptimal if the delta between the original size and
target size was too big. We haven't done the 1000 photos yet, but I expect it
will take about 10 - 20 mins to process all of them. All of the photos are
processed offline, so it's primarily just a function of CPU speed, browser
javascript engine, and original/target picture sizes.

------
v_ignatyev
It's great. A year ago we was doing similar project but didn't run it :(

Sad lesson. "Shipping is the feature."

